# New server



## mkellogg

Everything seems to be working fine on the new server.  If you notice anything that is no longer working, please let me know!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Everything seems to be working fine on the new server. If you notice anything that is no longer working, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 
Today, 3rd April 2005, around 19:30 CET (Central Europa Time) there was an interruption of the service for around 10 minutes.

Carlos


----------



## walnut

Hi Mike, I noticed... it's dramatically faster than the previous one! I'm impressed! Walnut


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Carlos,

Yes, that was me changing the server over.  I'm glad that the interruption only lasted 10-15 minutes...

I also think that you may have been the person composing a message on the old server when I shut it down. Sorry!  I try to wait till nobody is composing a message before I turn off the forum, but that seems to be impossible.

Mike


----------



## garryknight

Mike: I'm no longer receiving e-mail notifications to tell me when someone has posted onto a thread to which I'm subscribed. I mentioned it on another thread, but I'm not sure whether you're monitoring that one.


----------



## alc112

I don't know why but In my computer is slower


----------



## DDT

walnut said:
			
		

> Hi Mike, I noticed... it's dramatically faster than the previous one! I'm impressed! Walnut



So am I   

DDT


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Garry,

That problem should be fixed now.  I had changed the email server on Friday.  Let me know if you are still experiencing problems.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Everything seems to be working fine on the new server.  *If you notice anything that is no longer working*, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



Hi Mike,

I've noticed that DDT is no longer working, but we can probably fix that as soon as the replacement spark plugs arrive.

The new server is a lot faster than the old one.  Thank you.  Now my errors appear almost instantly!


cheers,
cuchu


----------



## te gato

Hey Mike;

I noticed the speed difference as well...
this means that I will be de-clawed twice as fast..mmmm..not sure if that is a good thing or not.. 

te gato


----------



## garryknight

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Let me know if you are still experiencing problems.


Didn't get any e-mails today but 5 new posts to subscribed threads show up in my Control Panel. I've changed one of my display settings but I doubt if re-submitting the page will cause all of the settings to be reapplied. If the problem persists, I'll change the e-mail setting then change it back to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Artrella

Mike, it is great!  Now I can open the threads without having to wait for that box below to be full of those little green thingies...


----------



## NTFS

Mr. Mike...

I posted a message a while ago and then I edited the message but the "Edited" thingy did not appear. Is that nomal? Thanks a lot!


NTFS


----------



## garryknight

garryknight said:
			
		

> Didn't get any e-mails today but 5 new posts to subscribed threads show up in my Control Panel.



I've solved the problem and it was only incidentally to do with the new server. My e-mail service provider suddenly started treating e-mails from WordReference as spam and hiving them off into a spam folder before I could download them. I guess that it may be because the Sender address is different.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, there is still something messed up that is causing the messages to be rejected by AOL and a couple of other companies.  Maybe that is why your ISP is tagging the messages as spam.  I hope to get it worked out soon.


----------



## garryknight

Another thing: a couple of times today I've used smilies in a post and after submission they appear as the URLs, not the graphics. There's an example in this post:
http://forum2.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=169753#post169753

And here's how it looks in the current post:


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Garry,

Both your examples showed up as graphics for me.  Here's another test:

[a few random smilies]


----------



## cuchuflete

I see those as graphics.  Are they appearing as URL's for you?


----------



## mjscott

GKnight's showed up as URLs to me. After I clicked on them, then I'd be led to the image.

For me, the opposite occurs as GKnight. When I first started WR, I would get notices when someone posted on a thread I posted on. Some time shortly thereafter is stopped. Now I am getting messages again of post-postings posted upon a posted thread.

If I can arrange it, I'll swap mailboxes with Mr. Knight to solve the problem, (though it might confuse friends and family for a spell.)


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I see those as graphics.  Are they appearing as URL's for you?


Yes. That's what I meant when I said:


			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> they appear as the URLs, not the graphics







However they _do_ show up as graphics while I'm editing the post. It's only when I read the submitted post that they turn into URLs. The only other thing that's different from usual is that when I clicked on the WorldReference Forums link from the front page I got a page that said that the forums are at a new URL (containing 'forum2'), and I copied and pasted the forum2 link. But that shouldn't make any difference to whether my web client displays a graphic located on the same server as the page it's embedded in. So I don't know what's causing it. It's also strange that other people's smilies show up fine. And smiies in posts I submitted prior to the server changeover also show up.


----------



## garryknight

It's not surprising they're turning up as URLs. I've just had a look at the page source and where I expected to find an <IMG> tag there's an anchor tag:
<a href="http://forum2.wordreference.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" rel="nofollow" target="_blank">http://forum2.wordreference.com/ima...ilies/smile.gif</a> So the problem seems to be that the way the server is serving up the page differs from one web client to the next. I'm using Firefox on Linux.


			
				mjscott said:
			
		

> GKnight's showed up as URLs to me.


What web browser are you using?


----------



## mkellogg

Garry, you have it half-figured out.  It is because you are using forum2.  Please start using forum.wordreference.com again (both point to the new server now).  The forums software thinks that it is forum.wordreference.com, so when you create a smilie when you are connected to forum2 then it thinks you are linking to another site.  Therefore it shows a link, not a smilie.

So I'm going to now change the DNS so that forum2 gets redirected to forum.wordreference.com.


----------



## garryknight

OK, Mike, will do. Thanks.


----------



## garryknight

Gosh, how forgetful can a person get? The problem wasn't caused by your server or my web client or anything of the kind. I'd completely forgotten that when the old server started to groan under the load I put an entry for forum.wordreference.com in my /etc/hosts file to speed things up. It was on seeing your mention of DNS that I finally twigged. Thanks again.

And, once again, thanks for making WordReference available and for all the work you put into it.


----------



## Like an Angel

garryknight said:
			
		

> Mike: I'm no longer receiving e-mail notifications to tell me when someone has posted onto a thread to which I'm subscribed.


 
Help Mr. Kellogg... it was working fine for me, but now I'm not receiving e-mail notifications.

PS: Thank you for running such a great site!!!


----------



## mkellogg

Like An Angel - I see that your email address is with Yahoo.  Yahoo had been rejecting emails, but I thought I had fixed the issue.  I'll check again.  Also, make sure to check your spam mailbox.  The messages might be there.

Mike


----------



## Like an Angel

Mr. Hellogg I have already checked my spam box and I always do it, but there is nothing in there.


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, no. It has gone from bad to worse. Now I'm being called "Mr. Hell-ogg" Is it that bad that I'm being compared to the devil? ; )  Please call me Mike!

Angel, thanks for reporting the problem. I think I have the issue fixed now.

Mike


----------



## garryknight

Mike, I've also stopped getting e-mail notifications again. I'm using my GMX mailbox; is there a problem with GMX? I've checked both my inbox and my spam folder via the web-based mail check facility and they're not appearing in either. I tried changing my options in the User Control Panel, then changing them back, but this hasn't changed anything.

If you can't find anything wrong your end, don't worry as I can get to new posts in my subscribed threads through the User Control Panel.


----------



## Like an Angel

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Oh, no. It has gone from bad to worse. Now I'm being called "Mr. Hell-ogg" Is it that bad that I'm being compared to the devil? ; ) Please call me Mike!
> 
> Angel, thanks for reporting the problem. I think I have the issue fixed now.
> 
> Mike


 
Oh no Mike!, there were just my silly finghers, I'm sorry for misspelling your Surname, but I'm glad you have such a great sense of humour   ...

Why I was here?... Oh yes! I remember now, it's working fine now, Thank you very much _Bike_


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> Mike, I've also stopped getting e-mail notifications again. I'm using my GMX mailbox; is there a problem with GMX? I've checked both my inbox and my spam folder via the web-based mail check facility and they're not appearing in either. I tried changing my options in the User Control Panel, then changing them back, but this hasn't changed anything.
> 
> If you can't find anything wrong your end, don't worry as I can get to new posts in my subscribed threads through the User Control Panel.



Hi Garry,

I had turned the e-mail notification off a few days ago.  I turned it back on this morning, and after Mike's latest round under the bonnet with a spanner
[AE=under the hood with a monkey wrench], my mailbox is now overflowing with WR messages.  Let Mike know if yours is still SOL.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, Garry,  let me know if it is not working now.

Mike


----------



## garryknight

Thanks Cuchu. All is now well.


----------

